# '62 Schwinn Corvette 5-speed



## IngoMike (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks like its all there except for the rear rack.

http://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/bik/5370776718.html


----------



## vincev (Dec 31, 2015)

I would grab it for that price .


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 31, 2015)

Super deal. Corvettes never had a rear rack.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Dec 31, 2015)

Looks purdy crusty tho. Looks like its missing the correct rear derailleur, freewheel, and aluminum spoke protector.


----------



## island schwinn (Dec 31, 2015)

yea,pretty crusty and missing key parts as mentioned,along with the seat and a toasted front rack.parts aren't easy to find these days.then a total repaint.
not such a good deal.if it was worth it,I would be headed the 1.5 hour drive to get it.


----------



## fattyre (Dec 31, 2015)

If some one buys it for parts I'll take one of the brakes.  I need one.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Dec 31, 2015)

the fork looks bent to


----------



## Pantmaker (Dec 31, 2015)

Wrong badge too. I  could use the freewheel and cog on a correct bike too.


----------



## how (Jan 1, 2016)

to me a person is much better off spending 800 bucks on a nice complete one, rather than 300 bucks for one that to me is junk. It will cost much more than 500 bucks to put that one back nice. I have a lot of experience in that I have bought and sold over 400 Schwinns. I try to buy them towards the nicer side now.


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 1, 2016)

Why do you think the spoke protector in incorrect?


----------



## GTs58 (Jan 1, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> Why do you think the spoke protector in incorrect?




The large chrome plated protector came about on the new 1964 model Schwinns.


----------



## Schwinn499 (Jan 1, 2016)

bikecrazy said:


> Why do you think the spoke protector in incorrect?



It is incorrect. Its supposed to have a small alloy pie plate. There are two styles, a smooth and a sloted version. IIRC the style of spoke protector equipped began in '64 with the introduction of sprint components.


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2016)

Changed my mind,not such a good deal.lol


----------



## vincev (Jan 1, 2016)

Both of mine have small protectors......GTs58,Also re positioned cable on bottom one.lol


----------



## spoker (Jan 2, 2016)

very early ones had small plates and were missing some cable brackets,later ones had large pie plate,its not unusual to have old bikes ith replaced parts,this bike might have been one of the last ones made hence the different badge,they may have run out of the starburst badge,the bike itself looks real just a pos,small slotted pieplates were from lightweight,if it was a mid-run bike prolly worth it,but it isnt,and if you restored it all the [EXPERTS] would bad mouth it,some one who is interested should get the serial number and some history


----------

